# Baby doeling with splay leg/ weak rear end, what do I do?



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 28, 2013)

*My doe had quads last night and 3 of the 4 have "weak back ends", this morning they all seem pretty good except one doeling. She can't get her legs under her and they keep splaying out, making it hard for her to walk.

They all seem strong, are walking around, and are eating really good.

Is this selenium deficiency?

I didn't give the dam BoSe shots, but I did the oral paste the last few months of the pregnancy. 

I gave the baby a tiny dab, maybe 1/4 the size of a large pea, and also a capsule of vitamin e squirted in her mouth. 

Is there anything else I can do, I feel so bad for her dragging her hind end. *


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 28, 2013)

More than likely it was the "cramming" effect... sometimes they can take a few days... my sheep goat vet she sees this more often in large litters. 

She gave us a recipe I will pm it to you. DH just got home...give me a few!


----------

